# Need Help in Navigtaion bar



## Abo7amed (Jan 1, 2013)

hello everybody ..

I've a problem ..!!

my s2 touch key don't work

I try to repair it but it must change the screen

I need navigation bar .

can any one give me navigation bar with out rom << I've a amazing rom but need to navigation bar

can it happens ?

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Abo7amed (Jan 1, 2013)

up up up up please help me


----------

